
How the Military Is Altering the Limits of Human Performance - SQL2219
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2017/07/tomorrow-soldier-how-military-altering-limits-human-performance/139374/
======
girvo
It's interesting, in that it seems they're trying to undo the pain that
catering to the "average" person can create.

[https://www.thestar.com/news/insight/2016/01/16/when-us-
air-...](https://www.thestar.com/news/insight/2016/01/16/when-us-air-force-
discovered-the-flaw-of-averages.html)

------
ruytlm
It will be interesting to follow this over the next few years. Personally, I
think the sorts of predictive analysis used in this article should learn from
the predictive faults being encountered in web platforms/services.

There's a front page post right now
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14752392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14752392))
about the 'mom' problem with Facebook's algorithms. How many of these kinds of
problems will we find lurking in the performance/behaviour prediction being
discussed here?

Forecasts and predictions do not happen in isolation, and can themselves be
responsible for changing or directing behaviour.

